# Boston PD residency?



## Connorfarley1212

Hello all, I was wondering what the mileage radius is to satisfy the residency requirement for the Boston Police Department. I live in Danvers, MA and Im not sure if that meets it. Thank you.


----------



## USAF3424

You have to be a resident of boston a year prior to the exam to get the residency preference. After being hired you have to remain a resident for the first 10 years of employment. Think long and hard about that.


----------



## felony

Getting on BPD is a young person's game who is either still in college or just graduated without dependents.


----------



## pahapoika

felony said:


> Getting on BPD is a young person's game who is either still in college or just graduated without dependents.


Or you grew up and still lived in Boston 

Blows my mind they're hiring kids from out of town. If menino hadn't screwed over a couple generations of kids from the city they wouldn't have this hiring problem.

Oh well , Boston is still a great town. If you get a chance to get on the job think it's totally worth it.

( sorry folks, feeling extra grumpy this morning  )


----------



## felony

[QUOTE="pahapoika, post:

Blows my mind they're hiring kids from out of town. If menino hadn't screwed over a couple generations of kids from the city they wouldn't have this hiring problem.

( sorry folks, feeling extra grumpy this morning  )[/QUOTE]
They are hiring non residents? Where have I been?


----------



## USAF3424

felony said:


> [QUOTE="pahapoika, post:
> 
> Blows my mind they're hiring kids from out of town. If menino hadn't screwed over a couple generations of kids from the city they wouldn't have this hiring problem.
> 
> ( sorry folks, feeling extra grumpy this morning  )


They are hiring non residents? Where have I been?[/QUOTE]

Think he means kids that didn't grow up in the city. Which is 90% of who we hire now.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Mahty Walsh was recently on TV saying that the housing and traffic insanity isn't confined to Boston and has encouraged the surrounding communities to build more housing and wanted to let folks know that you don't HAVE to live in Boston to WORK in Boston.

He said nothing about Public Safety personnel. Which means, YOU, HAVE to live in Boston.


----------



## USAF3424

The only city job I can think of without a residency requirement is the teachers union


----------



## pahapoika

USAF3424 said:


> The only city job I can think of without a residency requirement is the teachers union


Saw a seasonal job for park ranger . Thought that would be pretty cool gig ( without the part about being stabbed )

Residency required !


----------



## JD02124

pahapoika said:


> Saw a seasonal job for park ranger . Thought that would be pretty cool gig ( without the part about being stabbed )
> 
> Residency required !


"No one makes me bleed my own blood."
-Ben Stiller- Dodgeball


----------



## Massavefun781

Good luck with that. the only place chances are that you can afford is Roxbury or close to it. and that's a LOUD fuck that. I work there daily, couldn't fathom raising my kids around the trash. They have good days an bad days. the simple fact that everyone's basically on top of each other isn't to much of a selling point neither.


----------



## LA Copper

After reading this, it leaves me to wonder why Boston (and other communities there in Mass) still have a residency requirement. What is the City Government's thought process on this issue? 

Why limit themselves to Boston only residents when there's a world of potential candidates out there who would love to work there but don't want to live in the City to get it. The candidate pool is fairly small when only City residents can apply.


----------



## HistoryHound

LA Copper said:


> After reading this, it leaves me to wonder why Boston (and other communities there in Mass) still have a residency requirement. What is the City Government's thought process on this issue?
> 
> Why limit themselves to Boston only residents when there's a world of potential candidates out there who would love to work there but don't want to live in the City to get it. The candidate pool is fairly small when only City residents can apply.


Supposedly, at least according the what one local politician explained (not Boston), you'll care more if you live in the city/town you work for. That's the mind set of the people that make these decisions.


----------



## LA Copper

HistoryHound said:


> Supposedly, at least according the what one local politician explained (not Boston), you'll care more if you live in the city/town you work for. That's the mind set of the people that make these decisions.


I remember hearing that 35 years ago when I first began trying to get on the job back there. I thought by now the thought process would have progressed. I work with many people who care about their jobs and and the city we work for. In fact, 36 of us have paid the ultimate price doing the job and caring for people they don't know since I've been with the Department.

Maybe a good paycheck, good benefits, a command staff who cares about you and local politicians who back their police department would make for officers who care more as well. (That goes for any city and town.) Thank goodness the LAPD doesn't have a residency rule. A poll among it's members was taken a number of years ago and found that 87% of us don't live in the City.


----------



## 02136colonel

LA Copper said:


> After reading this, it leaves me to wonder why Boston (and other communities there in Mass) still have a residency requirement. What is the City Government's thought process on this issue?
> 
> Why limit themselves to Boston only residents when there's a world of potential candidates out there who would love to work there but don't want to live in the City to get it. The candidate pool is fairly small when only City residents can apply.


There's two different issues here... hiring and post-hire residency.
For hiring, in Civil Service municipalities, residents of the city or town have absolute preference over non-residents in the hiring process (with some very limited exceptions affecting typically fewer than five people statewide per test, typically survivors). This makes it very difficult to be hired in a city or town in which one does not have residency, but it has happened, mostly in small, wealthy towns that have very few residents who take the test. Residency is obtained by living in the relevant city or town for at least one year prior to the CS test. For non-CS towns, there are no such restrictions on hiring, and the municipality may use whatever process they choose to. Boston will never exhaust their residency list, and will never reach non-residents as a result.
Post-hire, there is no statewide requirement to live in the same city or town in which one works, but the requirement may be imposed at the option of the municipality. Boston and Everett come to mind as two such cities. The requirement is included in the contract, and enforced as a term of employment.
I'm shooting to get on Boston PD, and know that I will have a ten year residency requirement, but it honestly doesn't bother me. There are some great neighborhoods in Boston, you're almost guaranteed a short commute to work, and I like the idea of protecting the same city I live in.


----------



## CCCSD

I like getting OUT OF the jurisdiction I play PO-PO in. It allows me to relax a bit more and not be always on edge about crime, dumbass politicians, voters, etc.
It also creates a mental reset and makes an Officer more rounded and less jaded. Tired of your cops getting jammed for UoF, off duty shenanigans, etc?
Allow them the freedom to choose where to live and not force them to live in shitholes amongst the thugs they arrest daily.

Epic FAIL.


----------



## USAF3424

The part that makes me the most bitter is that I make over 200 but I still can’t afford to live in the neighborhood I grew up in.


----------



## pahapoika

John Ciccone wrote in the Tribune years ago all the improvements being made to Carson Beach weren't for us.

Thought he was a bit crazy at the time. Looks like the man was a prophet


----------



## USAF3424

Now the yuppies need a “park to beach experience.” The city/state is looking into extending columbia park all the way to the beach. Can you imagine the traffic if you get rid of that side of day blvd.


----------



## pahapoika

USAF3424 said:


> Now the yuppies need a "park to beach experience." The city/state is looking into extending columbia park all the way to the beach. Can you imagine the traffic if you get rid of that side of day blvd.


 holy crap ! Really ?

Used to cringe when I heard the news helicopters telling people to cut through South Boston when the expressway got jammed up.


----------



## MassResident617

Anyone in the know have an idea when BPD is looking to email candidates to start the hiring process for the next academy class?


----------



## JD02124

MassResident617 said:


> Anyone in the know have an idea when BPD is looking to email candidates to start the hiring process for the next academy class?


A class just started Monday id put on your waiting shoes.


----------



## mpd61

JD02124 said:


> A class just started Monday id put on your waiting shoes.


Oouuh SNAP!


----------



## MassResident617

Thanks for your input and knowledgeable feedback to a perfectly legitimate question!


----------



## felony

02136colonel said:


> Boston and Everett come to mind as two such cities. The requirement is included in the contract, and enforced as a term of employment


I wasn't aware Everett had a residency requirement upon appointment. They were recently looking for lateral transfers. I don't remember seeing anything about residency requirement.


----------



## Bloodhound

felony said:


> I wasn't aware Everett had a residency requirement upon appointment. They were recently looking for lateral transfers. I don't remember seeing anything about residency requirement.


Yeah never realized that.


----------



## felony

Bloodhound said:


> Yeah never realized that.
> 
> View attachment 9927


That's a raw deal. Brockton is the same way.


----------



## Kilvinsky

02136colonel said:


> I'm shooting to get on Boston PD, and know that I will have a ten year residency requirement, but it honestly doesn't bother me. There are some great neighborhoods in Boston, you're almost guaranteed a short commute to work, and I like the idea of protecting the same city I live in.


My Dad did 36 years in my town. He never wanted to leave here and would have done a top notch job if he lived 30 miles away. However, the down side that he never really liked was, if someone had a problem, they were just down the street, around the corner, up the block. He got calls from people at all hours of the morning and night, "Geez, can you come talk to my kid...." "I've had it with Joe around the corner can you...."

Between being dedicated and basically just a sweet guy, he always helped out. Even when he said no, he would stop by the next day or what have you. Had he lived in a different town, he never would have gotten so many calls.


----------

